# Does ESP make good 7 strings?



## TheBotquax (May 28, 2011)

Are they as good as their 6 string counterparts (I have 2 of them) or not? I always see other posters raving about Ibanez/Agile/Schecter, but never ESP.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 28, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Curt (May 28, 2011)

The reason you won't see me raving about ESP's 7's is they almost refuse to make them in anything other than black unless it's a sig model and they won't stop using EMG's. -_-

they play nicely, though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2011)

ESP do really need to bring out 7 strings/guitars in general that don't all have EMGs but yes, ESP make great 7 strings, quality rather than quantity.


----------



## djpharoah (May 28, 2011)

Curt said:


> The reason you won't see me raving about ESP's 7's is they almost refuse to make them in anything other than black unless it's a sig model and they won't stop using EMG's. -_-
> 
> they play nicely, though.


It's more in the vein of ESPs 7s are fucking expensive and the average guy on here doesn't want to spend $2500+ on one when he can get a custom shop guitar for that ball park.


----------



## Curt (May 28, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> It's more in the vein of ESPs 7s are fucking expensive and the average guy on here doesn't want to spend $2500+ on one when he can get a custom shop guitar for that ball park.



Well, that's part of it for most people, I was just speaking for myself. 

I'd EASILY shell out around 2600 for an ESP Horizon 7 if they ever made one with these specs:

Ash Body, Maple Neck/Fingerboard, reverse headstock with a trans blue finish.

 of course that would only ever be available to me as a custom geet, so I might as well build it myself.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2011)

I was talking about ESP LTD too, FWIW.


----------



## Curt (May 28, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I was talking about ESP LTD too, FWIW.



LTD's are pretty nice for what they are.


I dunno though... ever since buying a few MIJ and USA geets, i've been on this kick of not buying lower end guitars..


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2011)

Curt said:


> LTD's are pretty nice for what they are.
> 
> 
> I dunno though... ever since buying a few MIJ and USA geets, i've been on this kick of not buying lower end guitars..



400 series upwards are awesome IMO


----------



## LLink2411 (May 28, 2011)

What ESP 7 costs $2500? The Viper 7 is $1600 and the Horizon 7 is $1800, and that is at MAP.


----------



## Ginsu (May 28, 2011)

Is there as such thing as a BAD ESP? XD I don't even OWN one but all the ones I've played have either been perfect or pretty darn close.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 28, 2011)

LTDs are exactly the same quality as Schecter. ESPs are very high end guitars, probably the best guitar to come out of Japan


----------



## djpharoah (May 28, 2011)

LLink2411 said:


> What ESP 7 costs $2500? The Viper 7 is $1600 and the Horizon 7 is $1800, and that is at MAP.


I was talking about the Horizon FR7 which is currently Japanese market only. It ends up coming out to ~2500USD last I checked.


leonardo7 said:


> LTDs are exactly the same quality as Schecter. ESPs are very high end guitars, probably the best thing to come out of Japan


I  everytime people consider them one and the same.


----------



## Curt (May 29, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 400 series upwards are awesome IMO



No doubt, I had a viper 400 for a little while and it was a great guitar, but I guess it's just lately that I haven't seen anything in those price ranges that i've dug a whole lot. Bar the 27 fret LTD MH.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 29, 2011)

Curt said:


> No doubt, I had a viper 400 for a little while and it was a great guitar, but I guess it's just lately that I haven't seen anything in those price ranges that i've dug a whole lot. Bar the 27 fret LTD MH.


yeah, my old viper 400 sunburst was a nice guitar. heavy as fuck, but good sounding. the overall quality was rock solid, but not much more.


----------



## Murmel (May 29, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ESP do really need to bring out 7 strings/guitars in general that don't all have EMGs but yes, ESP make great 7 strings, quality rather than quantity.


The Japanese ESP 7's have amazing specs, I just wish we got them too..


----------



## kmanick (May 29, 2011)

what's the new 7 string LTD with the floyd that was just released?
black bound neck side markers?
I played one at the Axe Palace last week and was blown away by 
#1 how nice it looked.
Flame maple top, trans black finish really dark rosewood , neck and body binding
OFR trem
#2.
It played really, and I mean , really well. 
Super comfy neck profile, a little thicker than an Ibby but thinner than a Schecter
nice big frets, the neck was cut correctly (no string pulloff , I have a big beef with 7 string makers over this isue, I see it all too often even on high end guitars), nice fret board radius (whatever it was) 
I didn't plug it in as i was just noodling on it while Victor was wiring up the HD in my Rico.
If I needed another 7 as a backup to my BRJ, I would seriously think about this one (under a grand too )
If ESP is trying to counter the SLAT3-7's with this they have a winner.
this is it here the H-100-7 FR-7
ESP LTD H-1007FR 7-String Guitar in See-Thru Black w/ Active EMGs & Floyd Rose Tremolo -- THE AXE PALACE / 508-921-9973


I've never played a REal ESP 7 before but I have to think they kick some major ass if the LTDs are this good.


----------



## Kel668 (May 29, 2011)

I pretty much swear by my LTD Hex-7. In fact, I'd take it over quite a few "high end" axes any day.


----------



## five_magics (May 29, 2011)

again, the only problem with the ESP non sig 7's is the 45 mm nut.


----------



## Diggy (May 29, 2011)

I've had 2 ESP LTD 607B's..one nat finish, one black.. I thought they were very nice and worth $1100 spent, even though they were Korean. I play MIJ RG7's now.. main differences are the feel of the neck and sustain. Ibanez necks kick ass, where the LTD wasnt horrible at all..felt nice..much better than Schecter Damien 7 I had. My SC's were clear as water and sustain was excellent. Very durable too.. I played one of them for 100 or more shows.. including stage antics,.. it ripped right thru each show without a prob.. They lost luster when I grabbed up on an RG7620.. I became a fan of passives and the Ibby necks.

All in all


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 29, 2011)

Yeah but there's not as much variety in the ESP 7s right now as like Ibanez, so you wont see them as much. I dont know about any american market ESP 7s besides the Horizon NT 7 and the Viper 7. I know Buz from Unearth is using a Horizon NT 7 (I think its an NT at least).


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 29, 2011)

LLink2411 said:


> What ESP 7 costs $2500? The Viper 7 is $1600 and the Horizon 7 is $1800, and that is at MAP.



Any of the actual ESP Stephen Carpenter models are more than $2K easily... While the Viper 7 played nice, I much rather have the Horizon NT7 if I couldn't get an SC7...



five_magics said:


> again, the only problem with the ESP non sig 7's is the 45 mm nut.



I've played a few of the actual ESP 7's, and the nut doesn't feel like a 45mm... It feels just like a normal 48mm like any other 7-string.

But to answer the OP's post, either the LTD's or the ESP's are well worth the money. If you can't afford the price tag of an actual ESP like me, the LTD's will work just as well. Granted the quality of the materials (woods) used and the craftsmanship is night and day, The LTD's are just as much fun. Until I can come up with and spend more than $2500 for an ESP I want, I've got no problem with using the LTD's. 

Coming from someone who will now only use the ESP/LTD stuff, I will attest:
ESP/LTD =


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 29, 2011)

kmanick said:


> what's the new 7 string LTD with the floyd that was just released?
> black bound neck side markers?
> I played one at the Axe Palace last week and was blown away by
> #1 how nice it looked.
> ...



Great to hear man, can't wait to try one out!


----------



## Ralyks (May 29, 2011)

From personal experience, I say H-307's are nice if you can find one. Use to GAS for one soooo bad (although once upon a time, I was a total ESP fanboy).


----------



## Floppystrings (May 29, 2011)

The SC607B and MH-417 are decent LTD 7s.

The real deal ESP Horizon NT-7 is probably amazing, but $1730 is a bit much. And because of the 25.5" scale I would probably never get one.


----------



## littledoc (May 29, 2011)

ESP got Andy James to ditch his Music Man guitars, so they must not be too shabby. I've definitely considered one on several occasions. My only gripes are that the Japanese-made guitars have a pretty uninspiring choice of finishes, and since they're all set-necks or neck-throughs, afaik they all have a regular gloss finish (I think the Hex-7 might be an exception). I much prefer natural wood on the back of the neck. 

So they're a good choice, but personally I'd be more inclined to grab a higher-end Ibanez or Carvin, which are more reasonably priced than ESPs.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 29, 2011)

kmanick said:


> what's the new 7 string LTD with the floyd that was just released?
> black bound neck side markers?
> I played one at the Axe Palace last week and was blown away by
> #1 how nice it looked.
> ...



Can someone please answer this for me. Is it a veneer or not? Cause Nick is calling it a "real maple top" but that doesnt tell me if its a veneer or not. Im sure we are supposed to think it isnt but Id like to know if it is or not. Thank you!


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 29, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 400 series upwards are awesome IMO


this.


----------



## Spondus (May 29, 2011)

I've played my mate's F standard seven string and have owned one of the M series LTDs. In all honesty I thought the LTD was shite, but wasn't terribly bothered as I got it rather cheap. I can't really speak for the more recent LTDs though as I haven't played any.

I liked the F standard but considering how much it cost I was pretty underwhelmed by it. My RG probably cost less than half as much and plays just as well if not better. The locking tuners were a nice feature though.

So to answer your question yes, but you can most likely get a guitar that is just as good if not better for significantly less money.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 29, 2011)

Spondus said:


> So to answer your question yes, but you can most likely get a guitar that is just as good if not better for significantly less money.



I feel the opposite way about LTDs and Ibanez, I'd much rather spend £700 on an LTD than £1400 Ibanez when the LTD is just as high quality and it actually warrants the price.


----------



## VILARIKA (May 29, 2011)

I enjoy my LTD SC-607B, plays very well and is exactly as I expected it be. I can't speak for other ESP LTD 7's or ESP 7's, but I am satisfied with my choice.


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 29, 2011)

My friend has a flat black ESP/LTD 7. It plays awesome and sounds good. I think it's an MH-417 but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 29, 2011)

nothingleft09 said:


> My friend has a flat black ESP/LTD 7. It plays awesome and sounds good. I think it's an MH-417 but don't quote me on that.



Sounds about right, if it's matte black and Horizon body shape that's definitely it.


----------



## nothingleft09 (May 30, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Sounds about right, if it's matte black and Horizon body shape that's definitely it.


 
That would be the one. Thanks for the save.  lol


----------



## diadorastriker (May 30, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Can someone please answer this for me. Is it a veneer or not? Cause Nick is calling it a "real maple top" but that doesnt tell me if its a veneer or not. Im sure we are supposed to think it isnt but Id like to know if it is or not. Thank you!



Its a real maple top.


----------



## indrangelion (May 30, 2011)

Do they make good 7 strings? Yes.

I had this a couple of years ago, and it was, hands down, the best and heaviest (ah my aching back) guitar I ever had.


----------



## Kel668 (May 30, 2011)

That is, without a doubt, the greatest explorer I have ever seen.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 31, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE my LTD 607B. I played the ESP version a couple months after buying my LTD, and if I had the cash at the time, I would have sold my LTD for the ESP, without a shadow of a doubt.

I still kick myself for not waiting a little longer before getting the LTD. I feel it's one of the most perfect 7's for me, but the ESP destroys it.

EDIT:

If I had the money, it would be a very tough choice between a full custom, or an ESP. Exactly why I didn't choose either the last few times I _DID_ have the money. I can never decide if I want to take the chance paying for a guitar that I've never touched (full custom), or going with the guitar I know kicks ass (ESP). In the back of my mind, I know the full custom could very well be a much better guitar, but I'm kinda neurotic about these things.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2011)

ESP makes phenominal 7-string guitars. Unfortunately they don't like bringing them to the US.


----------



## sell2792 (May 31, 2011)

ESP's and LTD's are excellent guitars, and I feel that they are one of the most reasonably priced companys on the market.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 31, 2011)

Spondus said:


> I've played my mate's F standard seven string and have owned one of the M series LTDs. In all honesty I thought the LTD was shite, but wasn't terribly bothered as I got it rather cheap. I can't really speak for the more recent LTDs though as I haven't played any.
> 
> I liked the F standard but considering how much it cost I was pretty underwhelmed by it. My RG probably cost less than half as much and plays just as well if not better. The locking tuners were a nice feature though.
> 
> So to answer your question yes, but you can most likely get a guitar that is just as good if not better for significantly less money.



Was the M you played an M-50?


----------



## Drowner (May 31, 2011)

kmanick said:


> what's the new 7 string LTD with the floyd that was just released?
> black bound neck side markers?
> I played one at the Axe Palace last week and was blown away by
> #1 how nice it looked.
> ...


 
I own the H-1007FR, its a prototype model with the Schecter style head. It plays amazing, and is rock solid. I've also got an EC-1000 and an EC-CZ which I sometimes feel play better than my USA Jackson.


----------



## Church2224 (May 31, 2011)

Does a Bear shit in the woods? 



Hell yeah ESP makes good 7s!!! Fucking played a Horizon 7 about a year ago, awesome guitar


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 31, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> ESP makes phenominal 7-string guitars. Unfortunately they don't like bringing them to the US.


 
Pretty much. The M-7 and the Mugen Akiya sig are the best ESP 7s I've played.

And Indra... that Explorer is cheating.


----------



## Luvless (May 31, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> From personal experience, I say H-307's are nice if you can find one. Use to GAS for one soooo bad (although once upon a time, I was a total ESP fanboy).


 
I have a transparent green one I picked up from Guitar Center about 7 years ago for $350... I still got it, and play it at every show. I am about to swap the EMG-HZ out for an EMG 81X. I am hoping it wakens it up since that HZ just SUCKS!!


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 1, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And Indra... that Explorer is cheating.



Lol. It being a custom order? Haha yeah I guess so


----------



## t_phong (Jun 1, 2011)

I wish all the 1000 series are neckthrough guitar, still don't understand why they don't do it while some 400 series have  anybody know ?


----------



## Legion (Jun 1, 2011)

I get the feeling they're one piece neck throughs (cheap ones lol) so they tend to warp easily. My old GRG has a SHITTY-ASS one piece bolt on, it's warped to death but I can't help it. Have to work with it until I get a new guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2011)

t_phong said:


> I wish all the 1000 series are neckthrough guitar, still don't understand why they don't do it while some 400 series have  anybody know ?



Which 1000/Deluxe series are bolt-on? 

Though, it's not an issue of "better" or "worse", a lot of folks, myself included, prefer a proper bolt-on joint over a set or through joint. It's all preference.


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Which 1000/Deluxe series are bolt-on?
> 
> Though, it's not an issue of "better" or "worse", a lot of folks, myself included, prefer a proper bolt-on joint over a set or through joint. It's all preference.


 
Don't get me wrong, I think their are good bolt-ons, but why do you prefer a bolt-on over other joints?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think their are good bolt-ons, but why do you prefer a bolt-on over other joints?



I don't quite have a definitive answer honestly. It's just for whatever reason bolt-on instruments tend to play more comfortable and sound better *to me* than thier set/through neck counter parts. 

A good example would be the ESP (not LTD) Ms I had. As well as the various RGs and RGTs I've owned.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't quite have a definitive answer honestly. It's just for whatever reason bolt-on instruments tend to play more comfortable and sound better *to me* than thier set/through neck counter parts.
> 
> A good example would be the ESP (not LTD) Ms I had. As well as the various RGs and RGTs I've owned.



Bolt ons generally have more 'bite' to the tone I've found.


----------



## Legion (Jun 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry: I'd like to know something, I've asked this question on ss.org before as well but never received a definite answer, does that MH417 you own have a 3 piece neck or 1 piece neck through? Thanks!

With regard to the above conversation, I find bolt ons have sounded tighter and snappier. But a through joint is SO MUCH easier to play, wow! I however state only my experience. I have not played many high end guitars save for a Steve Vai JEM model and a Malmsteen Strat, which were brilliant. The rest were mid range guitars (which were also very nice).


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Bolt ons generally have more 'bite' to the tone I've found.



You mean attack? Yes bolt ons have more attack and thru has more sustain. Set is the middle ground Id assume.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Bolt ons generally have more 'bite' to the tone I've found.





leonardo7 said:


> You mean attack? Yes bolt ons have more attack and thru has more sustain. Set is the middle ground Id assume.



I don't buy into those sweeping generalizations one bit honestly. It's definitely not the first I've heard it. 

I've owned and worked on hundreds of guitars and I've just run into too many instruments which are complete opposites of the stereotypes.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't buy into those sweeping generalizations one bit honestly. It's definitely not the first I've heard it.
> 
> I've owned and worked on hundreds of guitars and I've just run into too many instruments which are complete opposites of the stereotypes.



I am in agreement with you here Max, but also swear by bolt ons. They just feel better in my hands. I go through great lengths to make sure I buy bolt ons, something about the way the body sits relative to the neck was why I didn't like the neck through... Even through at the fretboard level both were equal, with very comparable necks too (both carvins, one since sold).

There is also that subconscious, if I bust it I don't need to replace the whole thing, just one end 

I think a lot of the stuff like more snap/attack goes back to more bolt ons being long scale, and more set necks/etc being shorter scale.


----------



## Stoney (Jun 1, 2011)

I have an old LTD M107, its completely stock and probably the most basic god awful 7-string that ESP/LTD have made, but it was my 1st 7-string guitar and to be honest I love it. I still play it at evey gig, and it has never let me down (bar a bit of soldering in the Jack input), where as my Ibanez RG1527 has been nothing but a pain in the butt and is now broken as the hole in the neck for the locking nut has threaded so I now cant tighten the locking nuts, therefore the guitar will not stay in tune . 

I've gotta say that my experience with my RG1527 has really put me off Ibanez guitars (I know I cant tarnish all their guitars with the sam brush) but bearing in mind that when I bought the Ibby, it cost me nearly £1000, the LTD only set me back £400 and has been worth evey penny and has been 10 times more reliable. 

I dont know if it is because the Ibby has got a FR but it seems to loose some of its tone compared to the LTD for saying that the LTD still has it's basic stock pickups I can get much more low end and a fuller tone from that than the Ibby.

I would like to get another ESP/LTD and get rid of my 1527 but due to cash restraints, I will only be able to get the MH417 but from some of the comments I have read on here, that my not be a bad thing.


----------



## dnoel86 (Jun 1, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Yeah but there's not as much variety in the ESP 7s right now as like Ibanez



You just put variety and Ibanez 7 strings in the same sentence


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2011)

dnoel86 said:


> You just put variety and Ibanez 7 strings in the same sentence



Find another company with a greater variety of body shapes and scale legnths available on 7s in the US who sells via mass retailers.


----------



## t_phong (Jun 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Which 1000/Deluxe series are bolt-on?
> 
> Though, it's not an issue of "better" or "worse", a lot of folks, myself included, prefer a proper bolt-on joint over a set or through joint. It's all preference.



I didn't said they're bolt-on, they're all set-through, and what i like is neckthrough


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2011)

t_phong said:


> I didn't said they're bolt-on, they're all set-through, and what i like is neckthrough



It's practically the same, in fact it is the same feel wise. The heel on a neck-through M-II I was working on and that on an M-1000 with set-thru were nearly identical. 

If you look the surface area of contact between the two wood pieces (neck block and body block) is very similar.


----------



## archgabriel54 (Jun 2, 2011)

The ESP's have awesomely chosen wood combinations and play really well. But i have always felt they were a little over priced. They only reason i haven't got one is because they don't have the 26.6' scale neck that i love so much.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2011)

archgabriel54 said:


> The ESP's have awesomely chosen wood combinations and play really well. But i have always felt they were a little over priced. They only reason i haven't got one is because they don't have the 26.6' scale neck that i love so much.









Ok, it's 0.6 inch slightly off the mark, expensive and not available outside Japan, but IMO the best ESP 7 string I've played...






Another 7 string (27 inch scale and with blackouts to boot), but I never got to play this one yet... Also expensive. 






Edwards model more affordable than the discontinued ESP version (possibly the cheapest of the three). Also 27 inch scale. Also very nice to play. But better hurry because Kaggra have broken up and their sigs may just disappear completely. 


Yeah, basically reinforcing Max's original statement. ESP/Schecter Japan > ESP/Schecter everywhere else.


----------



## Legion (Jun 2, 2011)

^Is there such a thing as Schecter Japan?

Also, Scar Symmetry, where art thou?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2011)

Legion said:


> ^Is there such a thing as Schecter Japan?


 
SCHECTER


----------



## Legion (Jun 2, 2011)

^Whoa, those look NOTHING like the Schecters I'm familiar with!

But I don't think the guitars listed under "diamond series" are MIJ.


----------



## killertone (Jun 3, 2011)

ESP/LTD make awesome 7's as many here have already stated. My old H-207 is one of the best 7's I have ever played. I chose it over a H-307 back when I was an ESP dealer. It sounded much better, snappier and tighter than the 307. 






My buddy has an ESP NT7 and it is a very good guitar. Extremely comfortable to play and very well built. I just wish they used normal pup routes instead of the effing EMG route.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> SCHECTER




WHY THE HELL DOES NO ONE ELSE GET THOSE SCHECTER JAPAN GUITARS?!?!?! Those guitars are gorgeous and right up my alley! Damn i would buy one of each!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 3, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> WHY THE HELL DOES NO ONE ELSE GET THOSE SCHECTER JAPAN GUITARS?!?!?! Those guitars are gorgeous and right up my alley! Damn i would buy one of each!



Because everyone else as a whole seem to be just fine with buying the Korean and Chinese made Schecters. They figure something like "sales of the Diamond series in the US are high so from a financial point of view we dont need to export the nice MIJ guitars because we are making more money selling them the cheaper ones". I suppose if sales of the Diamond series went down to basically nothing and demand for the MIJ ones went up then they would export them to us. What really irritates me about Japanese companies is how they give these slick names to their shitty lines of guitars such as Diamond Series, LTD, Prestige, Premium. Its such bullshit. They use the fancy names for the shitty guitars. And I have to admit that we in the US fuckin love it and prove to them that they dont need to export the nice stuff by buying into their fuckin asshole marketing strategies. We are the suckers I hate to admit.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 3, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Because everyone else as a whole seem to be just fine with buying the Korean and Chinese made Schecters. They figure something like "sales of the Diamond series in the US are high so from a financial point of view we dont need to export the nice MIJ guitars because we are making more money selling them the cheaper ones". I suppose if sales of the Diamond series went down to basically nothing and demand for the MIJ ones went up then they would export them to us. What really irritates me about Japanese companies is how they give these slick names to their shitty lines of guitars such as Diamond Series, LTD, Prestige, Premium. Its such bullshit. They use the fancy names for the shitty guitars. And I have to admit that we in the US fuckin love it and prove to them that they dont need to export the nice stuff by buying into their fuckin asshole marketing strategies. We are the suckers I hate to admit.


 
Well....I would not put the prestige and premium models from Ibanez in the "Shitty guitars" sections. Everyone who has touched a Premium so far has been really impressed....Plus we do get some fine models from ESP....We are getting the J Customs later on this year. Actually Sweetwater actually has some- 

Ibanez J Custom 2011 LTD (Blue Zircon) | Sweetwater.com

Just saying be nice to see more....


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jun 3, 2011)

Does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 3, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> Well....I would not put the prestige and premium models from Ibanez in the "Shitty guitars" sections. Everyone who has touched a Premium so far has been really impressed....Plus we do get some fine models from ESP....We are getting the J Customs later on this year. Actually Sweetwater actually has some-
> 
> Ibanez J Custom 2011 LTD (Blue Zircon) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> Just saying be nice to see more....



I didnt mean to put Prestige on there. That was a mistake. Those are MIJ. And wow that Blue J custom is nice. If only in a 7....


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 3, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> I didnt mean to put Prestige on there. That was a mistake. Those are MIJ. And wow that Blue J custom is nice. If only in a 7....


 
+1 on Seven String J Custom....and MIJ Guitars lol

Just wish I had the money for that J custom!


----------



## Saber_777 (Jun 4, 2011)

The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website

The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website

The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 5, 2011)

yikes that J custom pricing :/, Although it is Sweetwater. They don't exactly have the best prices to begin with.

Also enough with the black SRC's!!! ... jesus ,all 6 versions. could atleast make 1 white or another color.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 5, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ]
> 
> Edwards model more affordable than the discontinued ESP version (possibly the cheapest of the three). Also 27 inch scale. Also very nice to play. But better hurry because Kaggra have broken up and their sigs may just disappear completely.


Whaaat? That sucks to hear, I really digged some songs  And I liked that 7 string Edwards too, I was looking like crazy for one in Europe a couple of months ago.


----------



## Relinquish69 (Jun 6, 2011)

ESP guitars are awesome. Owned a HORIZON NT-7 before and the feel the fret size the position of their knobs everything just seems so right. 

Only reason I sold it is because I needed to save up money for my car. Now that I've got my car, I wished I could have my ESP back! DOH!

However, the only things that bugs me is their prices. Even the used ones don't come cheap.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dark_Matter said:


> Does a bear shit in the woods?



To the OP, thats really the only answer you need.


----------



## Ripper1134 (Jun 10, 2011)

look at the SC line


----------



## LaPerraLoca (Jan 23, 2012)

What do you feel about your SC-607b vs the H-1007FR ...
i think ibanez, look all the same, thats maybe i dont want one... but thats only me...


----------



## Interloper (Jan 23, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> It's more in the vein of ESPs 7s are fucking expensive and the average guy on here doesn't want to spend $2500+ on one when he can get a custom shop guitar for that ball park.



I only paid around $1600 for my NT7. Awesome guitar, only sold it because I don't like gloss black guitars and hate active pups. It was definitely on par with my Horizon NT-II. I had an SC607b several years ago that was awesome too but it did have some minor finish flaws to it and EMG's. My first 7 was an M-207 about 10 years ago and it was great too. 

IF ESP would release a Horizon NT-7 with a figured top with out black in the name of the finish and direct mount passive pups... I'd be all over it.


----------



## aschwartz (Jan 23, 2012)

With my dealer discount at the time (2-3yrs back), my Custom Shop ESP m-7 cost me a lot less than the current price of an ESP SRC signature series. Top notch quality and great setup from the factory. YES, they are absolutely worth it. As far as LTD's, I just played the new EX-307 and man did it have a baseball bat neck compared to mine. Definitely a preference thing but the quality was there for the price.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 25, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 400 series upwards are awesome IMO



+1. Never played a seven, but the M-1000 is a fantastic guitar. Incredibly comfortable neck, excellent flawless finish, and the FR holds the tone no matter what you do. I'm not into the specs of that particular model, but if they were more common in here, I'd swap my Gibby Studio for a cheaper EC-1000 without second thought.

(and then I'd remove those stupid EMG's)


----------



## shred_sentinel (Feb 19, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Because everyone else as a whole seem to be just fine with buying the Korean and Chinese made Schecters. They figure something like "sales of the Diamond series in the US are high so from a financial point of view we dont need to export the nice MIJ guitars because we are making more money selling them the cheaper ones". I suppose if sales of the Diamond series went down to basically nothing and demand for the MIJ ones went up then they would export them to us. What really irritates me about Japanese companies is how they give these slick names to their shitty lines of guitars such as Diamond Series, LTD, Prestige, Premium. Its such bullshit. They use the fancy names for the shitty guitars. And I have to admit that we in the US fuckin love it and prove to them that they dont need to export the nice stuff by buying into their fuckin asshole marketing strategies. We are the suckers I hate to admit.



Agreed, offering both (low and high-end builds) dilutes the high-end offering. This is analogous to BMW and Mercedes being apprehensive about bringing economy class vehicles to the US. Until we curb our appetites for the cheaper guitars we shouldn't expect a significant change in what is being offered.


----------



## shred_sentinel (Feb 19, 2012)

littledoc said:


> ESP got Andy James to ditch his Music Man guitars, so they must not be too shabby. I've definitely considered one on several occasions. My only gripes are that the Japanese-made guitars have a pretty uninspiring choice of finishes, and since they're all set-necks or neck-throughs, afaik they all have a regular gloss finish (I think the Hex-7 might be an exception). I much prefer natural wood on the back of the neck.
> 
> So they're a good choice, but personally I'd be more inclined to grab a higher-end Ibanez or Carvin, which are more reasonably priced than ESPs.




Glad to see other Andy James fans around here. That guy is already great and he continues to get better.


----------



## shred_sentinel (Feb 19, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> LTDs are exactly the same quality as Schecter. ESPs are very high end guitars, probably the best guitar to come out of Japan



No love for the J.Custom 7's? Agreed that ESP makes top-notch gear.


----------

